# Knicks in a Position to Keep Lin



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Lin will be a restricted free agent this summer, meaning that the Knicks can match any offer he receives without respect to the salary cap. So if the Knicks want to keep him in July, they have every means to do so.
> 
> 
> The Knicks also own Lin’s “early-Bird” rights, which means they can offer him a starting salary up to the league average, about $5 million. If a team with cap room exceeds that figure, the restricted free agency rules allow the Knicks to match.


http://offthedribble.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/11/knicks-in-a-position-to-keep-lin/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have seen other sources say exactly the opposite. Lin has not been with the team long enough has he? I was under the impression that he would become a UFA and that the Knicks had no Bird rights whatsoever.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Because he was claimed off waiver both times he was waived the Knicks can tender him.


----------

